# Some of my boys!



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Here are three of my boys hanging out 

Alucard (4 month old, Standard size, Dumbo Silvermane)
Crowley (3 month old, Dwarf)
Thor (just turned 3 weeks old today, Standard size, Russian Blue)










See the album for more pics here
http://imgur.com/a/suvXd


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Alucards little black face is so cute, he looks adult size compared to the baby and the dwarf.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Fu-Inle said:


> Alucards little black face is so cute, he looks adult size compared to the baby and the dwarf.


Right? Silvermane are just too darn adorable. It is such a striking unique look!

I just love all the size differences


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Trouble & Alucard. Sleepy boys <3


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Probably one of the cutest videos you will ever see....
https://youtu.be/BtSWLt81qKg

This is my silvermane Alucard drinking water. His little tongue eek!!
& a special appearance by Stark my Blue Point Siamese

*Pic spam overload!!*

This is Banner on the bottom, Alucard & my dwarf Cas. Cas is actually the oldest in the pic at 5 months, Alucard at 4 months & Banner at 11.5 weeks.
Cas was not happy about being woken up....









Stark sleeping on a food dish...









Alucard & Stark









Because dwarfs make the best beds!
Banner on top of Cas & Crowley my dwarfs









Snuggle Buddies










Brothers Banner & Stark with Cas curled up next to them









Crowley my dwarf on top of Alucard


----------



## Tiwohunter (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow. They are all cute but Alucard is absolutely stunning! I now know what my most wanted type of rat is!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Tiwohunter said:


> Wow. They are all cute but Alucard is absolutely stunning! I now know what my most wanted type of rat is!


Thank you!

Everyone loves him! He is just so striking and unique, it is really lovely. Plus silvermane are super soft!

I can't wait until I get little babies from him!


----------

